# splitting hairs



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

In a well run tanks with flourite substrates and PPS-Pro fert system, is it common to have Mg a little high in relation to Ca. This is happening in both my tanks. I know flourite has alot of Mg in it. In my high tech tank It's 3 to 1 Ca to Mg and in the low tech it's 2 to 1 Ca to Mg. I change 30 to 35% water each week on both tank using a single batch of water with just CaSo4 added to R/O water to give me 20 ppm Ca. I use lamott Ca test kit. This question could probably go in science of ferts as well.Both tanks are growing excellent and i'm just splitting hairs i know, but i'd really would like to know if anyone else has noticed this or experienced something similar?


----------

